# FMH RESULT DECLARED



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

FMH has announced the result and it is on college notice board!#laugh


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you absolutely sure? Will they put it up on the internet?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Are you absolutely sure? Will they put it up on the internet?


First of all i love your nick #laugh! second yes i am sure #yes! and i don't think it will be on the internet!#dull


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

I will go on Monday! if you want i will check your name too #confused!


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ezra said:


> I will go on Monday! if you want i will check your name too #confused!


hey! check my name as well!
its sehar ikram! thanks in advance#happy


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

if i call them will they tell me??


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

My name is Sara Atif. Check for me. Thanks


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> My name is Sara Atif. Check for me. Thanks


Oooh, i think I know you girl #wink 

won't they post this on the website?? #baffled 
when??


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont think they would.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

they called me a few days ago (wednesday)
interviewed me and told me that i will get in and that i need to pay the fees within 24 hours of the list being announced...
when i asked them when will they put it up they said the same day that the govt puts up its list


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> FMH has announced the result and it is on college notice board!#laugh


result of what?? fmh test#confused

or they displayed merit lists??

please make it clear....#confused


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I am guessing the merit list.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> First of all i love your nick #laugh! second yes i am sure #yes! and i don't think it will be on the internet!#dull


ezra g! you were 'sure' about fmh declaration of result, but fmh persons saying; 'we are not going to display merit lists before 18...' #baffled

contact at there UAN no: 111-555-600

now will you please like to tell the 'source'?#laugh#confused#eek


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

No result declared yet,they said it will be out may be on 18


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Comeon people!! use reliable sources. People can get nervous when the results come.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Comeon people!! use reliable sources. People can get nervous when the results come.


agreed..!! #yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Comeon people!! use reliable sources. People can get nervous when the results come.


The students there were saying so.. i got friends there they told me the result was out! MY BAD!#sorry but a girl in our neighborhood is claiming that she got called because the list is out!#confused WTF people lie!!!!#growl


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Comeon people!! use reliable sources. People can get nervous when the results come.


lol#laugh


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

ezra said:


> The students there were saying so.. i got friends there they told me the result was out! MY BAD!#sorry but a girl in our neighborhood is claiming that she got called because the list is out!#confused WTF people lie!!!!#growl


LOLZ...
What was the hurry then to post...
#eek


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

I stand corrected!!! Result is out!!!! 1st merit list!#laugh go to college and check!#laugh BOOYYAAAA!!!#rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> I stand corrected!!! Result is out!!!! 1st merit list!#laugh go to college and check!#laugh BOOYYAAAA!!!#rofl


did you see the list yourself?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i contacted fmh ppl...#yes

they said; 'merit list will be officially displayed on 31st oct., but you can confirm your name on calling at our inquiry numbers, tomorrow in the morning.' :happy:


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i contacted fmh ppl...#yes
> 
> they said; 'merit list will be officially displayed on 31st oct., but you can confirm your name on calling at our inquiry numbers, tomorrow in the morning.' :happy:


1st merit is out #grin and second will be on 31st #baffled and you have to got here yourself to check if you are on the list or not!#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Can we call them to inquire?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Can we call them to inquire?


They didn't tell me the result when i called! only said "aap college aa jain aap ko result pata chal jay ga" #rofldo you need the cell number of the guy in charge of admissions?#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

ezra said:


> They didn't tell me the result when i called! only said "aap college aa jain aap ko result pata chal jay ga" #rofldo you need the cell number of the guy in charge of admissions?#confused


what would i do the number if they are not telling on call...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> They didn't tell me the result when i called! only said "aap college aa jain aap ko result pata chal jay ga" #rofldo you need the cell number of the guy in charge of admissions?#confused


i just called fmh, ezra! where on the earth is 1st merit list displayed?#confused

he simply said;'our merit list is postponed & it will not be displayed till 31st oct.'

share the cell no. of admission office guy plZ?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> 1st merit is out #grin and second will be on 31st #baffled and you have to got here yourself to check if you are on the list or not!#yes


ezra! you should reply this time !?!#confused#frown#wink

or stop spreading rumors again & again....#frown#baffled#eek


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ezra! you should reply this time !?!#confused#frown#wink
> 
> or stop spreading rumors again & again....#frown#baffled#eek


keep your shorts on dude!#laugh its not like facebook#rofl this guy is suleman and works in admission office 0300-4295837 ask him if first merit list is out!#angry


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> keep your shorts on dude!#laugh its not like facebook#rofl this guy is suleman and works in admission office 0300-4295837 ask him if first merit list is out!#angry


Mr! you are here to spread rumors......#angry

i called suleman on your request & he is saying; 'wait till 31st oct for 1st list.'

now i need the same answer ezra#rofl! where on earth is 1st merit list displayed?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> keep your shorts on dude!#laugh its not like facebook#rofl this guy is suleman and works in admission office 0300-4295837 ask him if first merit list is out!#angry


dude#rofl! i dont need your suggestions for 'what i should do or not...!'#frown

even if i consider it the facebook for medical students.......then what??!!!#wink


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> dude#rofl! i dont need your suggestions for 'what i should do or not...!'#frown
> 
> even if i consider it the facebook for medical students.......then what??!!!#wink


Dude then you wait #yes! i got my result #laughand you cant wait till 30th!#eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Dude then you wait #yes! i got my result #laughand you cant wait till 30th!#eek


so will you plZ like to share your 'result'?#confused#laugh#baffled


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> so will you plZ like to share your 'result'?#confused#laugh#baffled


I have not been selected on first list! i would have been called if i had BDS as second option!#sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> I have not been selected on first list! i would have been called if i had BDS as second option!#sad


did you go fmh for result?#happy

because they are not guiding properly on telephone.#frown


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> did you went fmh for result?#happy
> 
> because they are not guiding properly on telephone.#frown


I thought you didn't like my rumors!#rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> I thought you didn't like my rumors!#rofl


who would like rumors..!#baffled

you are not clarifying things !!

who told you the result?#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> who would like rumors..!#baffled
> 
> you are not clarifying things !!
> 
> who told you the result?#confused


Bro i know an guy there#grin! he told me the result was out and he told me i was not on first list #sad and he told me, had i applied in BDS i would have been selected on first list!#yes#rofl#shocked and he says that the result is told to everyone who comes to the office!#cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Bro i know an guy there#grin! he told me the result was out and he told me i was not on first list #sad and he told me, had i applied in BDS i would have been selected on first list!#yes#rofl#shocked and he says that the result is told to everyone who comes to the office!#cool


Ok bro! thank u#happy... now u made the things clear. #yes


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

i went yesterday on ezra's wrong info to look at the list...
they categorically said that it will be displayed on 31st oct...
they are calling people for interviews....


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

raza77 said:


> i went yesterday on ezra's wrong info to look at the list...
> they categorically said that it will be displayed on 31st oct...
> they are calling people for interviews....


They tell me one thing and they tell you another thing! WTF#angry


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Bro i know an guy there#grin! he told me the result was out and he told me i was not on first list #sad and he told me, had i applied in BDS i would have been selected on first list!#yes#rofl#shocked and he says that the result is told to everyone who comes to the office!#cool


my father went fmh office today... fmh ppl said the same thing which raza told; 'merit list will be displayed on 31st.'

now itz strange to know; they told you the result #baffled & are saying 31st oct. to rest of the students!#rofl


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup i send someone to ask too. They wont tell before the 31st.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i got to know my cmh merit no., and its not soo good 
anyone else know about his/her cmh merit no.?


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

sehar sheikh said:


> i got to know my cmh merit no., and its not soo good
> anyone else know about his/her cmh merit no.?


did you call them?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

nup! a friend of mine told me! she went cmh for submitting her mcat result..and her father have contacts there. she texted me and asked for my cmh roll no.! and then she told me


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

what was your merit number and your cmh aggregate?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

erm my merit no. is 578 and my cmh aggregate is 75% :/


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont worry. The merit drops really low for CMH. It always stops in the 70's so you have a chance. Keep your fingers crossed and pray.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Dont worry. The merit drops really low for CMH. It always stops in the 70's so you have a chance. Keep your fingers crossed and pray.


the closing merit for cmh last year was 77-78%. #shocked

my friend got exact 77%, but he was offered admission in bds, not in mbbs... his merit no. was 350 something . .

do you think the 1 with merit no. in 500s will easily get in?!!#confused

rest, hope for the best :happy:.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> the closing merit for cmh last year was 77-78%. #shocked
> 
> my friend got exact 77%, but he was offered admission in bds, not in mbbs... his merit no. was 350 something . .
> 
> ...


last time, merit criteria was different as well.. 
as you know that this year its 37% mcat and 12% cmh test this means top most students will be those who scored good in mcat! so they will definately go to govt. medical colleges!
i personally met a lot of students during cmh test day who were having an aggregate of 90%,86%,84% in mcat and i was shocked to see 'em all! 
so,i think when these top most students will go for govt. medical colleges then there merit will definately gonna drop!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

The CMH people have already started contacting people who have more than 80% aggregate. They say that the merit will hopefully stop at 75% this time because of the change in the formulae.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> The CMH people have already started contacting people who have more than 80% aggregate. They say that the merit will hopefully stop at 75% this time because of the change in the formulae.


Hmmmmm....... interesting!!!#happy

letz see........where itz going to stop this time!!#yes


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

yea. Wherever it stops i hope we all make it Inshallah.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

anas90 said:


> the closing merit for cmh last year was 77-78%. #shocked
> 
> my friend got exact 77%, but he was offered admission in bds, not in mbbs... his merit no. was 350 something . .
> 
> ...



Where did the MBBS merit stop last year?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Where did the MBBS merit stop last year?


i dont remember the exact figure, but it was 77 something..!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

wasnt 77 something for BDS?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> wasnt 77 something for BDS?


i'm not quiet sure... you should confirm from CMH.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody know how the FMH hostels are?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Does anybody know how the FMH hostels are?


Iv heard they are ok!#roll


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok? no elaboration?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Ok? no elaboration?


Nope!#wink


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

#frown


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> #frown


?#growl lol


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok guys here is what happened! FMH did not make the merit list public but the selected students were contacted only and their interview was on the past Monday! i got my result because i got a man on the inside! so sorry for the mix up!#rofl#dull#cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Ok guys here is what happened! FMH did not make the merit list public but the selected students were contacted only and their interview was on the past Monday! i got my result because i got a man on the inside! so sorry for the mix up!#rofl#dull#cool


ThankS for clarification [email protected]! 

if they are calling the selected 1s, they should make it clear publicaly... #confused#rofl#baffled

then what is this fmh drama: 'wait for 1st list till 31st oct.'?!#frown


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

sheikhzayed result is going to be displayed this evening as told by a friend of mine who contacted sheikh zayed !
now i don't know its the result or first merit list!
they will upload it on their website as well!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I got called for FMH but they didnt ask for any interview.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

iamscrewed said:


> I got called for FMH but they didnt ask for any interview.


hmmm....
so what did they say and what seats did you apply on?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> I got called for FMH but they didnt ask for any interview.


Hmm no interview hah!!!#baffled but you did get called and its not 31st so im right! lol#laugh


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

um the local seat. And yea they are confirming admissions right now by calling the candidates.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey iamscrewed did u get called for mbbs. and do you know whether this is the first list.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

yea mbbs. and i dont know about the list.


----------



## siddi_primros (Oct 22, 2011)

so shaikh zayyad is also ouuuut


----------



## siddi_primros (Oct 22, 2011)

how do i find out mine


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

For sheikh zaid you probably have to go to the college if the lists on the notice board.And for FMH they will call you if you have made it.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

siddi_primros said:


> so shaikh zayyad is also ouuuut


i contactd Dr. Mustafa Kazmi (Registrar Shk. Zyaed) today.... he said; 'no lists before 31st'.

so what is this? tell the source#confused#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheikh zayed hasnt even finished its building so whats the rush! lol#laugh


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

ezra said:


> Sheikh zayed hasnt even finished its building so whats the rush! lol#laugh


because of outstanding hospital,its case is similar as that of shifa...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> I stand corrected!!! Result is out!!!! 1st merit list!#laugh go to college and check!#laugh BOOYYAAAA!!!#rofl


what wud m their closing merit dis tym #confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> what wud m their closing merit dis tym #confused


Dont know exactly but if your fsc score is in 800 you will definitely get in!#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Dont know exactly but if your fsc score is in 800 you will definitely get in!#yes


800s guyz will definitely get in what? mbbs? 
extremely tough in fmh as 1500-2000 student applied this year & a large no. would be of 900s.

& Bds?
no assurity; may be or may be not.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> 800s guyz will definitely get in what? mbbs?
> extremely tough in fmh as 1500-2000 student applied this year & a large no. would be of 900s.
> 
> & Bds?
> no assurity; may be or may be not.


Dude im not talking about the first or second list but if you wait you defiantly get a seat in the first month!


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

no way, the people in the first list are 925+ plus

This time merit is going to increase.

I have confirmed it by Mr. Sarwar (2nd Floor, Admissions Office, FMH).

All those in the first list have been interviewed.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

mehsum said:


> no way, the people in the first list are 925+ plus
> 
> This time merit is going to increase.
> 
> ...


Lets wait and see who is right!#wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Lets wait and see who is right!#wink


mehsum is stating 'facts & figures' of fmh...#yes

ezra! nobody is going to rely news without proof. #frown


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

if its any help my PMDC merit was 77.4% and i got called for fmh interview...
he said i was no 70 on merit list
my friend is 76% and he is 120 on the list (asked the VP)..
hope it helps


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> mehsum is stating 'facts & figures' of fmh...#yes
> 
> ezra! nobody is going to rely news without proof. #frown


lol proof? dude my inter friend named faizan is studying mbbs there he and i have same marks in inter! he got in on first merit list! he has 740 in mcat so..... i think facts support my theory!#rofl


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody know how the fmh hostels are?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Does anybody know how the fmh hostels are?


i take back what i said!#frown they are horrible to look at and facilities are far from impressive!#wink


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Really! I was actually thinking of going there #angry


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

ezra said:


> i take back what i said!#frown they are horrible to look at and facilities are far from impressive!#wink


Do you have any pictures you could put up here? And how is the food and the hygiene?#eek


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey raza77 did you get called for mbbs or bds, because my aggregate is 77.5 but i didnt receive any call.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

hope32 said:


> hey raza77 did you get called for mbbs or bds, because my aggregate is 77.5 but i didnt receive any call.


got called for mbbs....
but the vice principal also said that i scored 'very well' on fmh entry test but didnt tell me my score....


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Do you have any pictures you could put up here? And how is the food and the hygiene?#eek


hygieneand food are good#yes! but the rooms by looks and furnishing are nahhhh.....#dull


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

raza77 said:


> got called for mbbs....
> but the vice principal also said that i scored 'very well' on fmh entry test but didnt tell me my score....


whats your aggregate?#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Really! I was actually thinking of going there #angry


In that case! they are awesome! best facilities and environment !#laugh#rofl
I would say hostel doesn't matter if you are a boy! and even if you are a girl it still doesnt matter because there are students living there, if they can, why cant you?#angry#angry#frown


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> In that case! they are awesome! best facilities and environment !#laugh#rofl
> I would say hostel doesn't matter if you are a boy! and even if you are a girl it still doesnt matter because there are students living there, if they can, why cant you?#angry#angry#frown


ezra are u doing mbbs .. bro i want some guesses ny you...

my uhs agregate is 79.44%
cmh agregate is 77.7% 
i hve applied for shalamr, fmh , cmh , and wah ...what would happen :S #shocked


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

also my alvl equi is 865 and uhs mcat 877


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> ezra are u doing mbbs .. bro i want some guesses ny you...
> 
> my uhs agregate is 79.44%
> cmh agregate is 77.7%
> i hve applied for shalamr, fmh , cmh , and wah ...what would happen :S #shocked


You have an awsum aggregate you will get everywhere!#yes except CMH ofc!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

You have a fair chance of getting in CMH too.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> You have an awsum aggregate you will get everywhere!#yes except CMH ofc!


xept cmh #sad #confused #eek #sorry #shocked #roll Y ?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

is it sure that i will get into other ?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> lol proof? dude my inter friend named faizan is studying mbbs there he and i have same marks in inter! he got in on first merit list! he has 740 in mcat so..... i think facts support my theory!#rofl


ezra g! i know a student doing mbbs in fmh, he had 700 marks in fsc.....#baffled 
what will you say now?#confused

dont tell such rare cases, most of them are donation-givers & 'sifarshi' ppl etc.#rofl

talk about the general trend#yes & fact says; nobody having aggregate below 75% is called yet, either in fmh or lmdc.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ezra g! i know a student doing mbbs in fmh, he had 700 marks in fsc.....#baffled
> what will you say now?#confused
> 
> dont tell such rare cases, most of them are donation-givers & 'sifarshi' ppl etc.#rofl
> ...


Just wait and watch!#laugh


----------



## maha786 (Oct 29, 2011)

aoa what was last year merit in fatima memorial medical college...? what is chances of selection of student who got 874 marks in f..sc and 60% aggregate?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

maha786 said:


> aoa what was last year merit in fatima memorial medical college...? what is chances of selection of student who got 874 marks in f..sc and 60% aggregate?


its impossible to get in at fmh with 60% aggregate.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> its impossible to get in at fmh with 60% aggregate.


agreed #yes my agregate is above 79 and m still worried for fmh #baffled


----------



## maha786 (Oct 29, 2011)

i was mistakn ....my sister got 69% aggregate marks.....is there any chance for admision in FMH or shalamar...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

maha786 said:


> i was mistakn ....my sister got 69% aggregate marks.....is there any chance for admision in FMH or shalamar...


very less chances ..... where else has she applied ? #yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

i've got 77% PMDC merit nd 839 markx in UHS entrytst...bt i've only got 870 in Fsc,#sadn i my olevel equivalent 653/900 ... do i have any chance in FMH...#eek#confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i've got 77% PMDC merit nd 839 markx in UHS entrytst...bt i've only got 870 in Fsc,#sadn i my olevel equivalent 653/900 ... do i have any chance in FMH...#eek#confused


which colleges have you applied for and did you get any call ?#sorry #dull #frown #frown


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

i get called 4 Sharif,in BDS,bt i didn't go there,cuz im interested in MBBS...they even sent me a letter n fee card!.#frown...n i applied in FMH,Riphah<WAh,Shalamr nd Sharif!...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i get called 4 Sharif,in BDS,bt i didn't go there,cuz im interested in MBBS...they even sent me a letter n fee card!.#frown...n i applied in FMH,Riphah<WAh,Shalamr nd Sharif!...


may b we both get to shalamar #laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i get called 4 Sharif,in BDS,bt i didn't go there,cuz im interested in MBBS...they even sent me a letter n fee card!.#frown...n i applied in FMH,Riphah<WAh,Shalamr nd Sharif!...


i ddnt get any call from any college i applied for ...#sad #sad does that mean that i wdnt get any addmission #baffled #baffled #baffled #sorry #sad #sad #sad


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

i think u will get in CMH...or FMH 4 sure...Shalamar iz lower in merit! #yes...n cm on!...get ur hopes up nd pray...im sure FMH won't let a 79% aggregate student get away... #grin...bt tell me about me,do i have ANY chance ov getting in Shalamar?


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

or FMH? im really not interested in WAH nd Riphah,so they can go 2 hell...bt FMH!!#sad


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i think u will get in CMH...or FMH 4 sure...Shalamar iz lower in merit! #yes...n cm on!...get ur hopes up nd pray...im sure FMH won't let a 79% aggregate student get away... #grin...bt tell me about me,do i have ANY chance ov getting in Shalamar?


inshALLAH you will get into college of your choice :happy: i will pray for you #happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> or FMH? im really not interested in WAH nd Riphah,so they can go 2 hell...bt FMH!!#sad


why arent you intersted in WAH #shocked


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

#rollnd if ur not getting called,that doesn't mean ur not selected!...cuz i've got a friend whoz aggregate iz 81 nd even she didn't get called 4 CMH nd WAH yet!...#cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #rollnd if ur not getting called,that doesn't mean ur not selected!...cuz i've got a friend whoz aggregate iz 81 nd even she didn't get called 4 CMH nd WAH yet!...#cool


that was a big relief #yes #cool


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

cuz in WAH students are uniformed for WHOLE 5 YRZ! #shocked#wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> cuz in WAH students are uniformed for WHOLE 5 YRZ! #shocked#wink


so what #rofl i did not get any call even today #baffled #baffled #baffled


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

forget da callz! Do u knw u have ur name in Shalimar medical clg merit list?#roll ..go n have a loOk 'Junaid Rayaz' aggregate 79.4 ...#rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> forget da callz! Do u knw u have ur name in Shalimar medical clg merit list?#roll ..go n have a loOk 'Junaid Rayaz' aggregate 79.4 ...#rofl


omg ... you were searching for me #wink ... i know that #yes :happy: #cool .....wat about you ? tum b ajao shalamar #grin


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> forget da callz! Do u knw u have ur name in Shalimar medical clg merit list?#roll ..go n have a loOk 'Junaid Rayaz' aggregate 79.4 ...#rofl


BTW its '''RIAZ'''#frown #cool #yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

i have my name in first waiting list!...im not sure if im gonna get in!#sad....n LOL!#laugh...yeah i kinda searched 4 u,bt 'after' i searched mine...#wink ...i thought i shud do u a favour since u were sulking so bad!#rofl #cool ....so r u gonna submit ur fee there or wait for FMH and CMH?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i have my name in first waiting list!...im not sure if im gonna get in!#sad....n LOL!#laugh...yeah i kinda searched 4 u,bt 'after' i searched mine...#wink ...i thought i shud do u a favour since u were sulking so bad!#rofl #cool ....so r u gonna submit ur fee there or wait for FMH and CMH?


yeah..m gonna wait for cmh wah e.t.c #yes thnx alot for da favour #happy #wink u will make it inshALLAH #yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

nd sorry! Riaz#nerd... i jxt got da spellings wrong!...#roll...


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

praying!!!#sad


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> praying!!!#sad


its okay :happy: m praying for u too #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> praying!!!#sad


best of luck ''AYESHA'' tamkanat sial #wink


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

gee...wow,u searched my name! ..so...any newz 4rm FMH yet?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't mean to interrupt you two but this is a forum!#shocked#shocked i get a mail for every post and this is not what i want to read ! LOL#laugh and don't write in short hand, i don't know why your posts have not been deleted yet#angry#angry


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

okayyy....! Bt i really want 2 knw any newz 4rm FMH,cuz i called on da number u mentioned in ur comments Ezra ,on 31,nd he didn't gimme a definate answer.....


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

administration of FMH really sucks...!!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> okayyy....! Bt i really want 2 knw any newz 4rm FMH,cuz i called on da number u mentioned in ur comments Ezra ,on 31,nd he didn't gimme a definate answer.....


Yeah they kind of do that alot!#yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> administration of FMH really sucks...!!


You said it brother!#laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> gee...wow,u searched my name! ..so...any newz 4rm FMH yet?


lol ....yes ...but after searching mine #wink naaa no news frm fmh...they say they will display lists after EID #sad


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> lol ....yes ...but after searching mine #wink naaa no news frm fmh...they say they will display lists after EID #sad


They said they would start classes from 14th November#laugh! lol


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> They said they would start classes from 14th November#laugh! lol


shalamar classes strting from 21 #cool i got addmission and paid my dued too #yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

can ANYOne plz gimme FMH number??? ...whenever i call their college itx alwayz engaged or no1 receives it!...#[email protected]:did they tell u ur test score?n where did u called?that guy Suleman?


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

do i have 2 go to their college 2 get my merit number?#confused#baffled#baffled#baffled


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> can ANYOne plz gimme FMH number??? ...whenever i call their college itx alwayz engaged or no1 receives it!...#[email protected]:did they tell u ur test score?n where did u called?that guy Suleman?


i ddnt get it ...wat ar u talking about #confused


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

well u said they will display their list after eid....so....ummm..where did u get da info if u didn't called?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

hey my merit numbr is 85 in fmh n i applied in bds...is dere any chance dat i wud get admission dere??


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> do i have 2 go to their college 2 get my merit number?#confused#baffled#baffled#baffled


Yes, u hav 2 tell dem ur admit card numbr 2 know ur merit numbr.....


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> well u said they will display their list after eid....so....ummm..where did u get da info if u didn't called?


i went to the college #wink


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

Emaan said:


> Yes, u hav 2 tell dem ur admit card numbr 2 know ur merit numbr.....


alright,if i send a person with my admit card number and name,will they tell him?....i mean i don't live in Lhr n i hate to travel so,can i?#baffled#confused


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i went to the college #wink


awsOme!!!#rofl ...a fool-proof way 2 get in touch with FMH#roll


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@Tamkanat Sial

Don't worry you don't need to travel all the way.
Contact Mr. Sarwar Admissions Incharge

Cell No. 0303 4843795


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> alright,if i send a person with my admit card number and name,will they tell him?....i mean i don't live in Lhr n i hate to travel so,can i?#baffled#confused


yup dat wud definitely work, its nt necessary 4 u 2 go dere personally, wen i went 2 chek my merit numbr dere were many ppl who were askin d merit numbr 4 deir relatives etc etc send sm1 2 chek urs too m sure de will tell em...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tamkanat Sial said:


> awsOme!!!#rofl ...a fool-proof way 2 get in touch with FMH#roll


#cool #wink


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @Tamkanat Sial
> 
> Don't worry you don't need to travel all the way.
> Contact Mr. Sarwar Admissions Incharge
> ...


thank u!...#yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yup dat wud definitely work, its nt necessary 4 u 2 go dere personally, wen i went 2 chek my merit numbr dere were many ppl who were askin d merit numbr 4 deir relatives etc etc send sm1 2 chek urs too m sure de will tell em...


alright...#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Fmh administration is 'faaaarigggg' in conducting admission process!#baffled

18th oct. was the date for 1st merit list there, 
after 18, those who contacted fmh ppl; they said 'list is postponed to 31st oct.' #rofl
but they kept calling cream students for interview thing.#shocked

on 31st they stated; 400 students are provisionally shortlisted for Mbbs & 200 for Bds.

the other day, a statement from fmh rumored; only 925 above called for admissions!

now they are telling everybody to wait.............in-short they don't have a straight-forward admission policy.#angry


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@anas90

Actually it is because LHC has ordered colleges to wait untill they allow them to. Since some students have challenged the 50-40-10 formula in court. On the other hand CMH has also the same formula but they are admittting students maybe coz they have army administration.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @anas90
> 
> Actually it is because LHC has ordered colleges to wait untill they allow them to. Since some students have challenged the 50-40-10 formula in court. On the other hand CMH has also the same formula but they are admittting students maybe coz they have army administration.


where you got in mehum?


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@Anas90

At LMDC


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @Anas90
> 
> At LMDC


congrtzz #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @Anas90
> 
> At LMDC


CONGRATZ...........thats great! 

in bds na?


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@Anas90 

Yea, I applied in BDS.


----------

